# Bambus



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe am Rande meines Teiches einen Zwergbambus   . 
Man hört immer wieder mal dass Bambuse mit ihren Wurzeln die Teichfolie durchstoßen können   . 
Besteht diese Gefahr auch beim Zwergbambus (Sorte wahrscheinlich Pleioblastus pumilus )

Gruß
Konrad


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Beim Zwergbambus eigentlich NEIN. Am besten du schaust unter bambus.de im forum da wird man dir helfen können.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Lars,

danke für deine Antwort  :razz: . Bei Bambus.de war ich schon, eine Antwort habe ich nicht bekommen. Das Forum dort wird nur schwach frequentiert.

Gruß
Konrad


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Konrad,
habe auch einen Zwergbambus am Teichrand. Die Rhizome nehmen bei mir den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Sprich an der Folie entlang bzw. in die Tiefe,wo sie irgendwann absterben. Der größte Teil entwickelt sich allerdings in Richtung "freier Erde". Zum Leidwesen meiner Frau haben sie den Weg um den Teich schon als "__ Bodendecker" in Anspruch genommen. Aber die Teichfolie ist nachwievor unversehrt.
Don´t panic, die Natur zerstört so schnell nicht mutwillig, erst sucht sie den Weg des geringsten Widerstands.
Grüsse, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Konrad

wir haben auch einige Zwerg-Bambus am Teichrand stehen , doch die Ausläufer sind so dünn und schwach , das sie nicht durch die Folie hindurchkommen . Schaue dir mal einen Ausläufer davon an ,und du wirst sehen , das sie unbedenklich sind . Anders sieht die sache bei hochwachsendem Bambus aus , diese Ausleger sind sehr dick ( wie die Äste selbst ) und spitz . Die durchbohren deine Folie auf jeden Fall .


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Patrick,

auch da gibt es solche, die Horste bilden und solche, die wuchern. Solche mit weichen und solche mit harten Spitzen. Oft genug wachsen die neuen Triebe aus der Mitte des Horstes heraus und graben sich erst ausserhalb in den Boden. Diese kan man leicht entfernen. 

Der Hinweis auf bambus.de war schon sehr treffend.

Übriges hilft auch der Trick immer wieder, das Erdreich auf der dem Teich abgewandten Seite immer feucht zu halten. Der Bambus orientiert sich dann in diese Richtung.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Stefan

" Übriges hilft auch der Trick immer wieder, das Erdreich auf der dem Teich abgewandten Seite immer feucht zu halten. Der Bambus orientiert sich dann in diese Richtung. "

Dies war mir auch neu , jetzt weiss ich auch warum unser hoher Bambus in Richtung Teich wächst , wird dort nämlich am meisten gewässert .
Der Pleioblastus pumilus ist wuchernd und seine triebe sind sehr weich , unser Gärtner sagte , die schaffen sich nicht durch eine Folie


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Patrick,

hier im Forum ist jemand, der sich hervorragend mit Bambus auskennt (weiss aber leider nicht mehr, wer das war und ob er noch aktiv ist). Ich habe diesen Trick hier einmal gepostet und zur Antwort erhalten "Funktioniert gut - weiss aber kaum jemand." Jedenfalls klappt es bei mir bisher gut. Meine grossen Bambus bleiben weg von der Folie.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

Hai Stefan

wir hatten diesen Sommer den Rasen zwischen Teich und Bambus gut gewässert , was den Bambus wohl rasend schnell Richtung Teich wachsen lies . werde das mit dem wässern in die andere Richtung nächste Saison probieren . Diese Jahr bleibt mir nur das abstechen der Wurzeln über .
Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

*nie wieder "Zwergbambus"*

Ich kann nur jeden warnen dan Zwergbambus in seinnm Garten frei wachsen zu lassen!! Das nimmt katstrophale Ausmaße an, wächst unter der Folie durch und kann auf der anderen Seite wieder rauskommen.
Mehrere Gärtner haben mich gewarnt, wenn , dann nur in einem Betonring, 50 cm eingegraben und unter genauer Beobachtung. Das Zeug ist schlimmer wie Quecken(Agropyron repens).

Gruß
HOS


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

Hallo miteinander,

herzlichen Dank für die Rückmeldungen. Euere Antworten haben mich etwas beruhigt. Wuchern darf er, da habe ich nichts dagegen. Ich stehe mehr auf Dschungel als auf Friedhofsanlage.

Gruß
Konrad


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

Hallo,
ich denke auch, dass sich der "Kleine" nicht durch die Folie beißt.
Allerdings muss ich HOS zustimmen. Das Zeug wuchert wie wild. Ich persönlich würde es in eine Rhizomsperre setzen, denn sonst hast du es irgendwann unter der Auffahrt oder beim Nachbarn. Da ärgert man sich schwarz!
Ich habe auch mehrere Bambusse im Garten, aber alle schön "ummantelt".
Da geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

Hallo,
ich kann mich meinen zwei "Vorredner" nur anschliessen. Bei mir waren bereits im Zweiten Jahr die Rhizome bis zu 3m von der Hauptpflanze entfernt. Dieses Wuchern hat nichts mehr mit "Wachsen" zutun. Jetzt habe ich Folienreste um die Pflanze eingegraben (50cm tief) und werde so im nächsten Jahr sehen, ob sie diese durchdringen (Mielke Spezialfolie 1,5mm)
Gruß, Eugen


----------

